# Barista Express shot volumes



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi all,

Relative newcomer to espresso here.

Why is the BE 2 cup button programmed to deliver 60ml? Shouldn't a double shot be around 36mls (36grams?)

Do people generally reprogram the shots to a lower volume?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

moultram said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Relative newcomer to espresso here.
> 
> ...


Most peopel will stop a shot manually using scales.

FYI no fixed amount of coffee is magic, tasty is a relationship between dose and espresso made , measuring this is best done by weight.

BUT one man's magic number ( 1:2 ) is another man's mouth of sadness

Dail a coffee in to how you think it tastes good ( using scales makes it easier )


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Mrboots2u.

Just for curiosity, do you own this machine and what input dose and output espresso do you aim for?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The BE uses timed shots so what comes out in the time that has been set is dependent on the basket size, how much is in it and how the grinder is set.

In ml a single is 30 and a double is 60. Most people use grams instead as it's easier to measure as most have scales. So effectively 30ml is the same a 30g. People might go on and wonder about specific gravity of water against coffee but not much point really as the main aim is to produce a drink that the maker likes.

Really it's better to think in terms of ratios. Weight of ground coffee used and the weight of the output. That might range from 1 to 2 up to 1 to 5 but I suspect one that high would be unusual. This needs to be adjusted to suite the drinker and the bean they are using. The shot time can be anything that produces what the drinker wants. On my BE for instance using the single basket the shot timer has more or less always been at 25 secs. The double button is set longer so that I can play around with tuning the shot time without reprogramming it.

I'm afraid I don't worry too much about ratio, only taste but would put it in the range of 1 to 2.5 to maybe something over 3. I tend to brew at the higher end shown for the espresso range shown on the gauge as well but not past it. No 2 grinders will be the same and results depend on the bean so mentioning settings wont be of any use. When I started I used the suggestion in the manual a setting of 8 and adjusted from that.

John

-


----------

